# walnut crotch wood



## Graybeard (Jul 5, 2014)

We recently had a tornado go through and I'll have lots of walnut crotches after the loggers take the logs. In the past I've had a friend with a wood miser saw them into three inch thick slabs. Anyone else any suggestions on what to do with them?

Graybeard

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2014)

All depends on what you're after. If I were doing it, I'd probably try to salvage some thicker bowl and hollowform blanks from some of them, too. 3" is great for peppermills and shallow bowls, so I can see the merits in that plan as well.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 5, 2014)

Tell us more about what is in the realm of the possible. Pictures??? Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 6, 2014)

You could make some gunstock blanks. I cut mine 11/4. When cutting crotches, the pith will mess up your blanks, gunstock or others, if not careful. Lay the crotch flat on the mill and shim it so all three piths are on the same plane. Measure so that one of your cuts goes right through the pith and wipes it out. (hopefully) I have a hard time finding any wood I like better than feather crotch walnut. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

